# Texas Goldens



## Morgan Novosad (Apr 13, 2017)

Hello! 
I am from the Texas are, smaller town about an hour from Houston. Wondering if there are any Golden events people know of around the Houston or Austin area


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Can you share what you are looking to get out of the events? Do you want to spectate? Find fun things to do with your dog? Meet and form relationships with other Golden owners? Start researching serious competitions?


----------



## Morgan Novosad (Apr 13, 2017)

Yes, all of the above. Specifically I had in mind different activities to try, new dog places to check out, if there are any clubs to join. Meet new Golden owners. 
Thank you!


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

I'd be interested in the same, but I'm in the DFW area.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

